
Teen Saved from Seizure After Online Gaming Friend Calls Police 5k Miles Away - randomerr
https://www.goodnewsnetwork.org/teen-saved-from-seizure-by-friend-from-5000-miles-away/
======
danaur
The article title doesn't seem accurate? Although I'm sure they had a faster
response time to help it doesn't sound like the person was saved as a result
of the actions

~~~
ComputerGuru
Anything could have happened. (But I agree, the title is a bit of a stretch.)

------
sansnomme
For constant-surveillance companies like Facebook, a good way to justify the
data collection would be to add automated systems to detect such problems.
They already have algorithms in place for suicide prevention, it would be easy
to increase coverage to stuff like seizure, heart attacks, and other problems
that may correlate with long usage of computers. Even simple heuristics such
as sudden keyboard depression and subsequent inquiry dialogs that are missed
could help. Of course, ML on webcam vis-à-vis cats accidentally walking across
keyboard would help to rule out false positives.

~~~
catalogia
> _" Even simple heuristics such as sudden keyboard depression and subsequent
> inquiry dialogs that are missed could help."_

As if the sticky-keys dialog didn't cause people enough hassle already? I
don't want EMTs dispatched to my house because my cat sat on my keyboard and
didn't have the presence of mind to click the _" Don't worry, I'm okay"_
dialog.

There is tape over my webcam. But shit, what if I just fell asleep on the
thing? Would firefighters knock down my front door because I used my keyboard
as a pillow?

~~~
konfusinomicon
Hopefully not, but it sounds like a damn good reason to see what's going on
inside your house if some were so inclined

